# Specialized clothing



## Paul1975 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi

I write this post in relation to the quality of Specialized clothing.
I am not an expert but I think it is very good. 
If you search the internet for the best brands of cycling clothing Specialized never appear? Is it because Rapha, Assos, Maap and others pay more for this "advertising" or are they really much superior in quality?

Many professional teams use Specialized bikes however none of them use this brand of clothing, why is this? The same goes for Trek and Giant, their pro teams use those bikes but they don't wear Bontrager or Giant clothing, for what reason? 

Specialized, Trek and Giant do not have the necessary quality in their clothing lines or should they have one more sponsor to give them the clothing?

Cheers


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd say you dont see much of their clothing, or anything online is that those brands do not generrally allow they products to be sold online, except through their own sites. (i'm sure you can find it if you look hard enough but generally not).

Also when it comes to trad teams, the companies are providing bikes, but the temas may also have another clothing sponsor, so they just work with them, cost less money for them and the clothing company gets coverage, win win. Like Sagan, sponsored by Specialized, but also by Sportful and 100%, so when he moves teams, all that comes with him.

But say in mtb, the Specialised team riders have Specialized gear head to toe, bike, shoes, helmet, glove and clothing.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Its all sponsorship. Teams typically have a sponsor for clothes. My guess is that Trek and Specialized don't pull down a lot of revenue from selling clothes, compared to bikes, so its not that important to them. Shoes seem to be a rider specific item


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Curious why the original poster thinks Specialized cycling clothes are good vs other brands, has he tried others for comparison? Other than helmets and shoes, I don't think many specialized stores even carry their apparel do they? Seems like an odd first post on the forum really.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Srode said:


> Curious why the original poster thinks Specialized cycling clothes are good vs other brands, has he tried others for comparison? Other than helmets and shoes, I don't think many specialized stores even carry their apparel do they? Seems like an odd first post on the forum really.


The local store -- its actually a small chain in the area sells both Specialized and Bontrager (Trek) clothes/shoes/helmets. 

https://www.spokesetc.com/?gclid=Cj...q998gKqTI0xYD0xADM6r0ZeXDFuWxgzhoCPLgQAvD_BwE


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

The only Specialized clothes I have are leg warmers, but have happy with them.


----------

